# [SOLVED] pomocy - sytem padl

## Xywa

Witam

Wszystko zaczelo sie od tradycyjnego updateu systemu - czyli emerge --sync, oraz emerge -uDN world.

W pewnym momencie pojawily mi sie problemy z zaleznosciami, ktore sa dokladnie opisywane w watku tutaj:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-712891-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Jako ze sie spieszylem wywalilem ss oraz com_err (oraz z rozpedu e2fsprogs).

Dopiero jakis czas potem dojrzalem ze bez com_err nie bedzie dziala wget.

Sprobowalem doinstalowac e2fsprogs (ktory odinstalowalem wczesniej) i okazalo sie ze rzeczywiscie wget nie dziala.

Okazalo sie ze to dopiero poczatek problemow. Wylaczylem kompa w pracy, wlaczam w domu i... okazalo sie ze system nie chce startowac   :Confused:   :Confused:  dochodze w pewnym momencie do:

```
The "mount" command failed with error while loading shared libraries libblkid.so.1: cannot open shared object file No such file or directory
```

i moge tylko zrobic restart albo uruchomic konsole z bardzo ubogim zestawem komend...

Da sie to naprawic bez reinstalki systemu (niedzialajacy wget oraz problem ze startem systemu)? HelpLast edited by Xywa on Mon Nov 10, 2008 11:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Było rozwiązanie na to już DZISIAJ podawane na forum.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Było rozwiązanie na to już DZISIAJ podawane na forum.

 

Zabij mnie, ale nie widze...

------------------------------------------------------------

OK. Znalazlem (wczesniej tam nie szukalem) - choc nie wiem czemu na podforum o sprzecie...

 *Quote:*   

> Tematow o e2fs bylo conajmniej 3 dzisiaj już. sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs zawiera ten plik, przebuduj go w chroocie z tego ubuntu i juz.

 

Jak to przebudowac? Musi to byc z Ubuntu czy mozna inaczej jakos?

----------

## Qlawy

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak to przebudowac? Musi to byc z Ubuntu czy mozna inaczej jakos?

 

Przebuduj z dowolnej dystrybucji linuksowej, albo inne, obojętne, byle był *nix, możliwość chroota i chyba tyle. Potem jak się wchrootujesz to działasz jak na zwykłym systemie. Wget nie działa? pobierz albo z poziomu LiveCD (tej dystrybucji z której się będziesz chrootował) albo na dysk jakiś inny (pendrive?). Jak się chrootować to na pewno wiesz, bo przecież instalowałeś gentoo wg podręcznika, czyż nie?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Xywa

Wielkie dzieki Qlawy. Troszke panikuje, ale musze zdazyc jutro do pracy odpalic kompa - cala korespondencje na nim mam...

Codo chroota to owszem pamietam to z podrecznika instalacji przy pierwszej instalce - ale jak to wyglada (chrootowanie) na dzialajacym systemie?

Czyli musze? Jezeli cos pominelem ponizej poprawcie mnie (cytaty z podrecznika instalacjI)

[1] Podmontowac dyski

[2] 

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

 # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

[3] 

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Rozumiem ze skoro wget nie dziala - musze pobrac "recznie" com_err. Jak to zrobic - sorki ale ostanio recznie pobieralem pliki na Gento ze 4 lata temu, wiec troszki zapomnialem   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Exil

znajdź swój chost tutaj

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:8n1XgBlWG6EJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_PORTAGE_BINHOST+gentoo+using+binhost&hl=pl&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=pl&client=firefox-a

znajdź potrzebne paczki. Ściągnij je np na pendriva z windowsa, z konsoli np wget -c <url>, gentoo minimal live ma links2.

Potem rozpakuj je tar xvjfp paczka -C /    (o ile / będzie głównym katalogiem gentoo)

I powinno zadziałać. Później rebuild tych paczek.

----------

